# Help connecting gas fireplace to propane tank



## davidbisok (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought a Charmglow model #CGL250TE gas fireplace at a garage sale this weekend. It had never been used and therefore did not come with a hose or tank. There isn't a manual and I could not find one online. There is a sticker on the back that reads "This heater requires an external regulator to reduce the LP tank pressure to a maximum of 14 inch W.C.". I went and bought an LP tank, a high pressure hose with A 10-psi regulator that has a 3/8" flare swivel fitting (female). One problem is that the fireplace also has a 3/8" female fitting. I went back and bought a 3/8" flare union fitting. I see now that the fireplace fitting is not made specifically for a flared male end. I don't know if this matters or not. I have also read that there is a difference between a low pressure regulator and a high pressure regulator, so now i'm confused if I even have the right regulator. I know that I have to be careful with everything when working with gas. Please help if possible.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Why dont you google that model number and get the manual?


----------



## davidbisok (Dec 22, 2012)

Tried that.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There no longer in business.
Try contacting Brinkman.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

You'll need either a two stage reg or a second stage reg to bring the pressure down to 10" W.C., and I believe that you can't use a hose to hook up a fireplace ( Id have to double check my code book, but I'm pretty sure it's not allowed). Also, is the fireplace already set up for propane? Natural gas and propane will use different orifices and a different pressure at the apiance valve.


----------



## davidbisok (Dec 22, 2012)

When someone actually KNOWS something, please respond to the post, thanks.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

davidbisok said:


> When someone actually KNOWS something, please respond to the post, thanks.


Here's what I KNOW:

• your reg is not the proper reg (refer to my previous post)
• you can't use a hose to connect a vented appliance 

Here's what I don't KNOW:

• if your fp is set up for NG or propane
• where you're trying to install it
• if you're even allowed to work on gas legally in your area.


----------



## davidbisok (Dec 22, 2012)

It is a ventless fireplace. Is this any different than working on a gas grill? They sell these fireplaces everywhere this time of year and they can be used with propane or natural gas.


----------



## hvac benny (Dec 29, 2009)

You'll want to check your local codes as to if a hose can be used. It depends on a multitude of factors, one of which is it can't pass through a wall. Almost all, if not all gas appliances can be used with either natural gas or propane, but they must be set up for either one or the other. They use different size orifices and different manifold pressure (propane has smaller orifices and higher manifold pressure) because the two gasses have different properties. Hook up the wrong gas and you're going to have trouble.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

davidbisok said:


> When someone actually KNOWS something, please respond to the post, thanks.


Chill people here are trying to help you, they don't know your situation unless questions are asked and a good information exchange is made. You'll get your answer hang in there.


----------



## Technow (Nov 12, 2010)

davidbisok said:


> It is a ventless fireplace. Is this any different than working on a gas grill? They sell these fireplaces everywhere this time of year and they can be used with propane or natural gas.


Ventless fireplaces can BE Propane OR Natural Gas and Never can be converted.

Propane for gas grills are very safe because its outside....when you start putting that gas INSIDE your house you should be extremely careful!!! Leak checks, right pressures, right equipment and in our jurisdiction requires a permit even if you are a homeowner OR contractor.

Know a couple of experienced Techs that have no eyebrows (grew back after they got out of the hospital) that have a new found respect for Propane.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure they are safe to use and I would not want or trust one in my house. Canada, California and Massachusetts do not allow them period. They can deprive a room of oxygen, give off fumes and can increase the humidity level a lot. The disclaimer they have is you need to have an adequate fresh air supply in to the room, but how many people know or understand that. Like playing with a loaded gun IMO and guns are sold everywhere and legal too.


----------

